# Cheap Prop Challenge 2006



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Let's get the creative juices flowing a bit, now that we are well into the "off-season".

I would like to propose a challenge to everyone. The challenge is to create the most unique and interesting prop possible for $20 or less. The forum members can decide on a winner, and that winner will get possession of the "Cheap Creep" trophy for a year (until a new winner is decided next year).

Here's the rules:
- Post details of your prop and a picture (link okay) to this thread. 
- Details must include a summary of how the prop was made and a list of supplies used. (How-to's are welcome)
- The list of supplies must specify the cost of each item, and the cost must total $20 or less (or "close enough").
- Supply prices must be reasonable - Using that Bucky skeleton that someone sold you for $3 isn't fair, but if you found some scrap lumber in a dumpster you can claim that as free. Use your head and some common sense here. Expendable items like glue and spray foam can be pro-rated.
- In April, a poll will be created and a 10 day period of voting will take place. Winner will have the trophy mailed to him/her.

Of course, the trophy is merely a token prize, so please don't get too intimidated by the competition aspect of this. The main goal is to have fun and share cheap prop ideas.

Ready, set, go!!!

* CLARIFICATIONS TO RULES ADDED BELOW.*


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

sounds good to me. let the scrounging begin.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I need some info. Is the prop total cost based on the supplies purchased or the amount of each substance used? Say for instance a prop builder would like to use latex paint ($16 to $18 a gal.) and gel stain ( $9 to $12 a quart ). If the total cost of the prop is the total of all supplies used then the listed supplies listed would be at highest $30. However if the amount of each supply used, say a quarter of each, then the cost of the prop would be at highest $7.50.

Either way I'm game. I was known as the cheapest one of all in the past and I wont give up that title easily!!! I am PUTRID! Even my stench is cheap!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

putrid said:


> Either way I'm game. I was known as the cheapest one of all in the past and I wont give up that title easily!!! I am PUTRID! Even my stench is cheap!!!


Oh, LAWD!!!
I was mauling over if I should enter this, but if Putrid is in...I'm out!! He is the EMPEROR of making awesome props from practically nothing. Now, if you decide to create another contest for costumes under $20, I'm in.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

CHEAP..........now you're talking, that's right up my ally, since most of my props are in the 20 to 30 dollar range.

Jack in the box http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=8
20 inch air cylinder 4.00
4way air valve 3.00
Mask 6.50

Everything else to build the box was free from one dumpster

Electric chair http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=1

head 6.50 (ebay seller)
hands 7.00 (wal mart )
wiper motor 5.00 (bought 8 for 40.00 junk yard)
pvc/ chicken wire 3.00
chair made from scrap wood picked up from dumpsters
PC Power supply dumpster (I probably have 30 that I got from one dumpster over one summer)

Grave Zombie http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=15
motor 3.00 (thrift store)
head 1.00 (thrift store)
pvc/ chicken wire 2.00
shirt free (dumpster)
carpet latex glue (about 1.00 worth out of a gal)

RAT VICTIM / KICKER http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=11

wiper motor 5.00
pc power supply (free)
head 6.50 (ebay seller)
clothes free (dumpster)
body/pvc/chicken wire 3.00
one hand 3.00
paint 1.00 (wal mart)

acid spitter http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=3
mask 6.50
air cylinder 4.00
4 way valve 3.00
carpt latex glue pvc chicken wire 2.00
barrel 3.00 (bought 5 for 15.00 at a yard sale)
bungy cord 1.00 (big lots)


Exorcist girl http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=9
45 inch rodless air cylinder 1.00 + 16 dollars shipping (ebay)
door closer air cylinder 3.00 (big lots)
air valve 3.00 (with fittings) ebay
head and body free (dumpster)

jeepers creepers http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=4

mask 4.00 (wal mart)
air cylinder 4.00 (ebay)
air valve 3.00 (ebay)
linkage free (dumpster)
body/chicken wire/carpet latex glue 4.00
wiper motor 5.00

But since you said 2006 I guess those don't count


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

MADMAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh you are like the compressor king. I have one and too scared to use the sucker. Wish you lived closer to me as you could teach me a thing or two. Love all your props and you say you made them cheap too.............thats so cool.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Mad Max. Totally cool props and really great finds and buys! Your proof that with sole, ingenuity, imagination and skill you don't have to spend a lot to get a lot. But I'm gona give ya a run for your change. LOL I don't think I've got $70 in all the props I've made. We have spent a bit on pre made stuff over the years. We might have another $50 or so in store bought stuff. But for home made props. 100+ tombstones. 6 ground breaking coffins. 11 ground breaker corpses. 3 full standing corpses. I forgot how many 'forever pumpkins' we have but they were all very cheep to make too.
There might be $8.00 if you add them all together in the three stand up corpses.
top left pic is two fo them
So I'll take on this challenge with the cheapest pride I can muster! I AM El' cheapo propology! If it takes money to make. I can't do it!! LOL

Empress! Don't back out now!!! Your to creative to give up this easily. Be thrifty, be creative and prepare to be beaten! LOL


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

How do yall do this????????? Such cool props but cheap to make. I know you dont live to far from me Putrid hehehehe.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Madmax-alll I can say is WoW! This competition ought to be interesting. I will be watching you guys! Good luck!


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Madmax: Is there a reason you haven't posted some how-tos on your low cost creations? In particular I just got a small compressor for christmas but the array of triggers, cylinders, solenoids, etc. to pick from is too overwhelming for this noob. Plus the ones I find are all $20.00 plus! What should I look for? And are your armatures and frames (like the Jeepers jumper) recyled exercise equipment like I've read about?


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Madmax, I would love to see how you make these fantastic props.
I am fairly new to making props, but have some ideas on what I want to do, but don't know how to go about animating them.
You and Putrid are fantastic, especially the price part.
ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
But a how to would be even better.
I live in a small town and if someone throws anything away they think someone else can use they either break it or burn it.
Big towns are 50 miles away.
So you see any help I can get would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a fun challenge. I was wondering if maybe the contest could have two categories. One for best STATIC prop under $20 and another for best ANIMATED prop under $20. But I guess it's better to just have one trophy.
Also is there going to be a certain time period close to April where everyone participating posts their prop or do you just post it whenever you are finished?
I'll have to see what I can come up with. The bad thing is I'm kind of limited right now living in an apartment temporarily where I can't make a big mess! Curses!!!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

putrid said:


> I need some info. Is the prop total cost based on the supplies purchased or the amount of each substance used?


Good question, Putrid. The cost would be based on the amount of supplies used. So if you use half of a $10 tub of latex, that's only $5. 

Also, entry into the contest will close on the last day of March. Voting will commence in April. Post your prop to this thread anytime between now and then.

As MadMax has demonstrated in an awe-inspiring manner, some forum members are rather prolific in creating cool props. However, large numbers of entries have potential to make things terribly complicated. 

===> In order to make voting more straightforward, each participant should limit their number of entries to no more than TWO props. <=== 

Pick your best 2!  

Finally, I'll repeat, everyone is encouraged to participate, even if you don't think you can win the trophy. This forum is close-knit enough that everyone's efforts are respected, and any competition here is only of the friendliest kind. (This is one reason we are doing this in the "off season", when the forum is visited mainly by the people who are most likely to appreciate this sort of thing.)


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Mad Max, You need to let us in on the secret of where you dumpster dive!  

Your dumpster finds are almost as amazing as your props!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Well doc, this sounds like great fun. I'll especially be watching and learning.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wondering how many euros 20 dollars is 

Going surfing for a currency converter haha

MsM


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I have CHEAPENED the forum. I feel so STUPID! I misinformed everyone about the total amount spent on store bought things. HOW could I forget that I bought a Bucky! My First and only Bucky! 65+ pounds of plastic isn't something that's easily forgotten but I did it. So we have about $130 or more in store bought stuff. Not bad for doing this sense 1999. Our first haunt being nothing more than some spider webbing and a few borrowed strobes.

So is this 2 props for a total of $20 or 2 for $20 each? I can afford $20 but don't think I can do $40 on just two props.(My budget is so tight even my change is complaining. LOL) It's going to be hard enough to figure out how to spend $20 on one prop. 

I don't think we would have to separate animated form static props. It's the scare value that makes a prop. Weather it's poping up or just standing there shouldn't matter. You could pop the lid off of a trash can with nothing underneath it to scare someone. It's how the prop looks that brings fear to the surface. What about this for a judging scale,

Percentage of prop that's made with free and found materials. = how much of the prop is actually free.

Uniqueness of free, found, and low cost materials. = unusual items used to make the prop. This might not help most folks in points. I know it wouldn't help me. Everything I use is as easy to come by as toilet paper. LOL

Creativity. = how unique is the prop? Is it something most people have ( corpses, tombstones and the like )? 

Full price verses paid price for bought materials. = how thrifty are you?

I'm hoping a lot of us get in on the fun. With so much talent on the forum I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Oops sorry, I forgot to add this to my post. 
MsMeeple, in my opp. 20 bucks here will buy 20 in materials here. 20 where you live in your currency will buy 20 bucks in materials where you live. But the final word should be made by the higher power, Docmallory.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

putrid said:


> But the final word should be made by the higher power, Docmallory.


Good grief! This is the first, and probably last, time I've ever been called a "higher power". I prefer to think of myself as the disembodied voice from beyond, who is summoning other shadowy beings to create morbid and grotesque objects.  

Thanks for your thoughts, Putrid. I'm a fairly laissez faire kind of guy, so whatever people want to do is fine with me. However, in conceptualizing this challenge, I was thinking the emphasis should be on the following items:
- Originality
- Craftsmanship/Artistry
- Wow factor
- Effect of broadening our horizons (Teach us something we didn't know)
- Effect of inspiring those of us who are poor (sorry, "financially challenged") and ignorant (sorry, "procedurally unenlightened") to follow in your footsteps.

In regard to scoring based on free/cheap materials - I worry that this may be where the field is most uneven, where some have more of an advantage or disadvantage. I, personally, am more interested in the final prop (especially in regard to the criteria listed above) than I am in whether a haunter used toothpicks, latex, or that unassembled Bucky he found buried under a big piece of marble. 

I mean no disrespect for the work many people put into hunting down cheap/free items - I know it takes a lot of effort, and requires skill AND luck. But this challenge was meant to focus more on the prop than on the materials themselves. _ However, since the forum members will determine the winner, not me, then they can vote based on whatever criteria suits their own preference._

As for picking two props - each would need to be under $20 by itself (so, $40 max total). Also, TWO is just a maximum - ONE prop is all anyone would need to enter.

As for foreign currency - I was rather myopic and did not consider that. I'd say that the foreign currency should equal $20 US dollars.

That's 213 pesos, 27 Australian dollars, 23 Canadian dollars, 16.7 Euros, 109 Francs, 32329 Lira, 2327 Yen, 575 Rubles, or 11.5 Pounds.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't have a chance in very hot places that some say bad people go but I am willing to try. =-)

This should be fun. I get to build a prop while keeping to the promise that I made to my wife that I will not speak of Halloween until after her birthday in July!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

docmallory said:


> As for foreign currency - I was rather myopic and did not consider that. I'd say that the foreign currency should equal $20 US dollars.
> 
> That's 213 pesos, 27 Australian dollars, 23 Canadian dollars, 16.7 Euros, 109 Francs, 32329 Lira, 2327 Yen, 575 Rubles, or 11.5 Pounds.


Lira's and francs(belguim, french and luxembourgian) don't exist anymore...they are all euro countries now 

Ok, I'm still a little unclear about something. The costs: are the costs what it cost YOU to build it or are the costs what it would cost OTHERS to build it. For example, we have a motor that was given to us when a machine was thrown away. It cost us nothing but it might cost someone else 10 dollars if it wasn't given to them.

MsM


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Ms. Meeple - This a grey area. A good rule of thumb would be "if someone else has a halfway reasonable chance of finding that material for that price, then it is allowable." 

For example - Lumber scraps are easy to find for free. Old parts from computers or appliances can easily be found for free or almost free. Old oscillating fans are common at yard sales for a buck or two. Clothing can be found for free or very cheap. We all know 4th quality bones go on sale a couple times a year for very cheap through ACC. After-Holiday sales count too. Things that are commonly found in dumpsters could be counted as free. Expired latex is available for cheap on eBay. Things like that. 

I don't want to get too mired down in technicalities. This Challenge is mainly for fun, and strict rules aren't really needed. 

As long as you try to stay within the "spirit" of the rules, we can certainly trust you to use your best judgment on the motor.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Doc, does this challenge inside decor items too, and can it be something that had already been made or a brand new prop?


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

"if someone else has a halfway reasonable chance of finding that material for that price, then it is allowable." 

does that include what you can acquire from work?
Did I mention that I work at an industrial landfill[dump]. No municiple[household] waste[garbage] just mill refits,constuction demolition, warehouse rejects, lumber and paper mill rejects, etc. Did I also mention I have a small storage problem? Well not that small.
Is this all legal?....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Sometimes I feel that I have no luck at all.
Cheap prop competion beginning and I just sold my 500 pounds of dryer lint that I have been collecting for all of these years!
I say "Hurray!" for this sort of thinking.
Way too many haunters get sucked into spending way too much money on expensive props, sort of an imaginary "Keeping Up With The Jones" sort of thing and it has been known to break quite a few of them over the years.
I guess it's sort of like a miserable addiction to drugs or something?
Most $5,000 props have never scared anyone over the age of 4. They might impress some people ? 
"Now we know why it cost us $15.00 for 8 minutes, look at that expensive toy hissing there in the corner." But was it worth it? Only your customers and the way they donate to your wallet can tell you.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Lauriebeast said:


> Hey Doc, does this challenge inside decor items too, and can it be something that had already been made or a brand new prop?


Yes, I would consider inside decor to fit within this category just fine. 

Already made vs. new this year - Whatever you like. 

Mad Max incorrectly assumed that his older stuff would not be eligible (see post #5). I was expecting that this assumption would lead Max to come up with something even more breathtaking and wondrous this year, so I kept quiet and did not correct him.  

Now that you've asked directly, yeah, older props are fine. But you *KNOW * you want to make something new this year, don't you?!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

rainy said:


> does that include what you can acquire from work?
> Did I mention that I work at an industrial landfill[dump]. No municiple[household] waste[garbage] just mill refits,constuction demolition, warehouse rejects, lumber and paper mill rejects, etc. Did I also mention I have a small storage problem? Well not that small.
> Is this all legal?....



My friend, you _don't even wanna know _ what a doctor can sneak home from work....


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

So if we can only use things most folks can come by this means I wont be able to use glass? Bummer, Oh well back to the drawing board. JK LOL. I've already started plans and am working on stability and workability of one material. Also will need to make one or two phone calls to see about the availability of one needed substance. If I can't get this I'll have to make new plans. THE CHASE IS ON my friends!!!


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

*Lamp Post of Death​*

4 dollar store half face masks -------==> $4.00
1 can Expanding Foam -----------------==> $5.00
1 string of 25 orange mini lights -----==> $1.00
Stone Creations Paint ---------------==> $6.00
-------------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL-------------------------------======> $16.00

Post title is link to project or click *HERE*


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Bring on your best folks cuz I want the competition! LOL Great use of finds and recycled material Storm8r1ing3r. Turned out cool looking.

I've already dumped my first idea. A 9 ft tall 3 headed corpsed and rotting dog really doesn't fit our haunt. Be cool and a lot of fun to make. I had thought about making a pet cemetery along with our normal and clown graveyards. But we're talking about kids. My luck one of them will have just lost a pet and start balling. Not a good thing. So it's now either going to be a large walk through crypt or something to do with the dead clown circus. 
I don't mind telling ya'll what I'm planning cuz I don't thing you'll be able to do it as cheap as I can. BOOHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

STORM8R1NG3R said:


> *Lamp Post of Death​*


Very nice. Thanks for being the first official entrant. Also, your how-to on working with cardboard seems to fit right in with the spirit of this thread. I had to bookmark that one.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

*Howdy folks*

I havent been here since before october but its good to be back this sounds like alot of fun and gives me great inspiration to get started on a small project.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> ........ gives me great inspiration to get started on a small project.


Small, Small? Just how small?
Storm8r1ng3r got a lamp post. It's tall! Not small.
I'm planning a wall. It'll be wide and tall. 
Other's are diving for treasures, there on the ball.
But I'm gona win this. I'll prove to all!
I'm the cheapest who answered this call.
I have the nerve, I have the gall.
And mostly it's because I have big ideas.

Dude welcome to the challenge! Be totally cool to see your finished project.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

*Finished*

ok folks mine is done It is a haunted tree stump (static). Made from paper mache






























News paper = $0.35
Bag of flour = $0.99
Chicken wire 6 ft $2.16
3 Cans of spray paint Walnut black and gray $2.88
1 Water Pipe insulator $1.50
Glow in dark eyeballs $1.00
Cotton webbing (eyebrows) $0.99
Eye sockets were something i found (plastic circles) Free
Sticks free

Total cost $9.87


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, what is our lowest amount here. So far I have 1 buck for a mask and some towels. I am going to guess maybe 2.5 for a total, includes glue. This is what I got so far. There is no way I am going to beat putrid, but I am going to try anyway. Putrid is the "Sandford and son" of building props. He can build them cheap. I think that Putrid is too good for this contest and should withdraw on account that he is "too good".


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay Doc, It's probably been addressed somewhere in this post but I'm too lazy to go back and read it all 
When exactly is the deadline for submitting a prop?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Alright! If Blackwidow is in, I am Out! I can't take the presure any more. You guys kill me.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh come one death touch this is supposed to be a fun thing


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Oh come one death touch this is supposed to be a fun thing


Oh, I am having fun. Can't you see? LOL.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Would a PIR/timer prop controller qualify for the challenge? I know it's not really a prop, but it's cheap. This may have already been asked, but do shipping charges apply to the total cost?


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

blackwidow said:


> Okay Doc, It's probably been addressed somewhere in this post but I'm too lazy to go back and read it all
> When exactly is the deadline for submitting a prop?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*Final day to submit your prop is the last day of March.

Also, shipping charges don't count. *


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Can we submit one than one?


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Deathtouch said:


> Can we submit one than one?


Yes, but TWO is the max, please.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> ok folks mine is done It is a haunted tree stump (static). Made from paper mache
> Total cost $9.87


Hey, that really looks great! With that big mouth, I'm assuming he's going to say something. What will he say?

MsM


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, then. I have another one that I think is cheap. Here we go. I got the caldron for 3 bucks at walmart(after Halloween sale) Paper towls about 1 buck. The glue and paint I bought that I long time ago, so I don't know who much for that. I didn't use much. I have the rest of the stuff, just can't show yet. The stand will be a 2x2, cost around 1.99 at menards. clothing I got for a buck at a ramage sale. Will show the whole thing is March.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

hmmmm he doesnt say anything right now maybe by halloween he will maybe ill steal err i mean quote something from lord of the rings LOL


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Ya'll flatter me. My head's getting so big I can't think of anything to live up to my reputation. LOL Thanks folks. 
It doesn't take a lot of money to make a good haunt. It's a combination of your talent, imagination and ingenuity that really shines. ( Or in this case, darkens the landscape. LOL) Everything on this thread is proof of that. Ya'll are a real talented bunch. 

The wall idea is out. I can get all the wood and styrofoam to make a 30x8 ft wall from the dumpsters at work. However the glue it would take to hold all this together would be WAY over $20. OOPs. It can really suck when reality doesn't work the same way you want to. LOL Hey, I was even thinking of using kite string to hold the styrofoam to the wood. But the idea of cheating by making something that wouldn't be durable enough to make it to Halloween wasn't cool. So It's back to the dreaming board. I'm thinking of a prop that can be used in an inside corner of the walk through. Something the TOT's can walk around on 3 sides. I should be getting my computer back soon ( real good news there. Most of the data on it will be intact ) so I hope to post pics of the props progress. And I plan on posting a how-to on using news paper to make armatures for props. Hopefully to inspire more folks to take up the challenge.
And remember folks. Pretty is hard. Ugly is easy and cheap.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Putrid thin down carpet latex glue (9 bucks a gallon) will hold the foam to the wood. It shouldn't take a 1/2 gallon so that's just $4.50 and it will hold better than any glue I can think of.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's my modest contribution:

Blucky - $8.88 at Big Lots
Eyeballs - $2 at Ironstock
Latex - About $3 used
2 Paper towels and 6 cotton balls - negligible
10 drops of Acrylic paint - negligible
PVC pipe and joints - About $6
5 wood screws - negligible
10 inches of duct tape - negligible
About 10 quick sprays of wal mart flat black spraypaint - negligible
Total cost - Right at $20.

Took a plain ol' Blucky, used PVC pipe to make hip joints, neck joint, and longer spine. This way he can lie down or he can sit up straight, and he's several inches taller. The duct tape was used to seal the cut I had to make in each femur and the tailbone to install the PVC. Cut out the eyes and installed the eyeballs. Partially covered him in acrylic-tinted latex, paper towels, and cotton balls. I think the eyeballs and crusty lids make the biggest impression for me.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Totally cool tip Madmax. Thanks! Like most folks I was under the impression that a latex adhesive would be oil based and thinning down with water would cause it to curdle and lump up. Would have never thought of doing that. Totally cool dude! Total bummer for me. I can't use latex glue. Absolutely allergic to ammonia. But a great idea none the less and should help someone stretch that $20 out.

Totally cool prop Docmallory. Really turned out good looking.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Just a month and a half left.

Here's a teaser for the trophy.
(Winner must supply own flames)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! Great job. Flames not included? Darn.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

This sounds like a fun idea! I'm in!!!!!


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

AAAAGGh! Looks like I'm going to have to submit something I've already done for the challenge. Got two many things going on right now and with my right wrist all screwed up I don't have the time to get anything done. I have started the how to for making a newspaper armature for a full size corpse torso. Hopefully to inspire more folks to take up the challenge.

Docmallory, can a seen or grouping of props be considered as one entry? I'd like to enter our Circus Clown Graveyard. Or would that be cheating?

Total cost for this seen buy item

1/2 can of oops paint $2.50
1/3 can of gel stain $3.50 got this for under $10 mest up can but not opened.
1/4 can of Kiltz $3.50 on sale at Walmarts for just under $14
fun fir pieces for hair $1.00 Not even a square foot used of $9.00 a yard material
ping pong balls $3.00 One package for noses.
minimal craft paint $.50 used on faces and stones
Duct tape $2.00 I like this stuff. but don't really think I used 2/3s a roll.
screws $.10. I buy them by the big boxes. only 14 used.
wood free
Homosote free what the stones are made of.
Newspaper free what the corpses are made of
Mache supplies $2.50 probably over estimated but it's fair.
Bread clay for teeth $1.00 had to make a price for that. 
aluminum foil for skulls$. 50 used to help form paper mache skulls over Bucky skulls
Total for seen $19.60

If a seen can't be used then I'll pic 2 of the clowns or a clown and one stand up corpse.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to compete. My left hand is still in a splint and I can't lift with it. The Doc fixed the torn tendon but it will be a few more weeks before it is useful again.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Totally bummed about your hand Voodoo. Hope it gets better sooner and with less fuss than expected. Looking forward to hearing good things from ya soon.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

putrid said:


> Docmallory, can a scene or grouping of props be considered as one entry? I'd like to enter our Circus Clown Graveyard. Or would that be cheating?


One entry = $20 worth of props. (A scene of 5 props, each costing $4 to build, could be considered as a single entry.) If that doesn't answer your specific question, please let me know.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought 2 was the max?


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> I thought 2 was the max?


The max is _two entries_. 

Each entry can have as many components as you like , as long as the total cost of everything together is $20. 

Makes sense?


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

JK I was trying to cheat. Not very good at cheating. Was caught right off the bat. LOL Besides I miss calculated. I need to add a $3 tube of liquid nails I used on the tombstones. So for 6 1/2 ( one isn't finished ) groundbreaker corpses and 7 tombstones it was a total of $22.60. 
Looking forward to seeing some more forum members participating. There's a lot of ingenuity and talent on this forum. Be a great way to show case it.


----------



## skidude (Aug 23, 2004)

Madmax,
I want to know the eBay source of your air valves and air cylinders. I've bought plenty and even on eBay, but no where near those prices.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay I'll get in on this. I really want a fast, cheap way to make decent walls, and I had an idea how to do it out of cardboard (which is easy to get in large chunks from appliance stores). Our haunt is in a large room with suspended ceilings, so I will throw in the lumber and hardware for a 4' wide wall section.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I cant think of anything to make.........1 thing is because allmost everything I get is free..I work at a warehouse that sells anything to build a house except drywall and wood (allthough we do get a lot of scrap wood) I'm talking joint compound, spray paint, PVC & fittings, copper, chains, great stuff, everything a haunter would want and we throw away a lot of stuff. So when I make whatever I make I will give it a fair price. Is that cool with everyone? If not I will try to build something and post it anyways.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

skrew2nite, let me give you my address and I'll help dispose of some of that "waste" they're throwing away


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA there are somedays that I can't get me hands on stuff before it gets tossed. Plus I have to be careful and not over do it.

I have about 20 inside doors that I know can be used for something but I just can't think of what. Well actuall I've used 4 so far 2 for my "spill your guts" prop and 2 for the entrance to my maze but thats it so far.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

You could use those inside doors to make a hall like in Disney's Haunted Mansion ride. Door knobs jiggling, some pounding behind other doors, some that are partially open with fingers wrapped around the edge...Just an idea.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmm. a $20 dollar prop challenge? I'd love to enter mine...I'm aleady entering it in Zombie-F's challenge, so it has his banner on the how-to, but If it's OK to enter it here too, I'd like to.

Progress so far....


http://www.robbybuilder.com/contestpage1.html


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

O, great! Now I want to get into the act!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hmm. a $20 dollar prop challenge? I'd love to enter mine...I'm aleady entering it in Zombie-F's challenge,...


Gosh, those rules for Zombie-F's contest look awfully familiar! Where'd he get the idea for that, I wonder?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL 

Yea Doc, His contest was dirived directly from yours, and was suggested by another member. I think it is a great idea to have these contests..It really sparks the prop building juices to flow in what is definitly considered to be the "off season". I am looking forward to seeing what happens here as well as on Unpleasant St. 

Great job on your forums and on your Original contest idea!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

What are the rules? Ok, I know the main rule 20 dollars or under. But that brings me to this question.


Should we put a value on things that isn't easy to find by most people? If someone gets something out of a dumpster, everyone could do that, if they wanted to. So I can understand not putting a price on dumpster goodies. But if someone gives you something (friend or at work) then that person is the only one who can get that item, for free. So shouldn't we put a price on those things?

Because the ideal behind this contest isn't to be the winner (ok, I want to win  ) but to make the best prop you can for 20 dollars or under. And share your prop with everyone else. So they can also make it for under 20 dollars.

But if someone gave one person something that would cost everyone else 50 bucks and that person used the item in his/her prop. Is it fair to say that prop only cost 10....15...or 20 bucks?

If someone bought a 50 dollar item at a yard sale or flea market for 5 dollars. I would say it's OK to use the 5 dollar price. We all can go to yard sales and flea markets...if we wanted to.

But if someone gave you a air cylinder that is something no one else is going to find. Unless they bought it. I hit up the thrift store dumpsters and find things worth 25 to 100 bucks that I could use in making my prop. They are free to me But most people wont be able to find them. So, I'm not using hard to find items in my props.....unless I put a fair yard sale price on it.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Yet another question ...don't know if its been asked yet...but here goes....
What if you want to use part of a prop that you have been using for the past 3 years...for example I'm wanting to use part of a cemetary fence. Now the fence that I'm wanting to use cost about $7 a section could I or someone else put a lower fair price on it? say $2????? 

Just curious because I'm wanting to beat Putrid at his own game and I'll be real close to the $20 limit!

And Putrid if I have to consider it $7 don't worry I can work around it !

Don't sing it ...Bring it! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

madmax said:


> What are the rules? Ok, I know the main rule 20 dollars or under. But that brings me to this question.
> 
> 
> Should we put a value on things that isn't easy to find by most people? If someone gets something out of a dumpster, everyone could do that, if they wanted to. So I can understand not putting a price on dumpster goodies. But if someone gives you something (friend or at work) then that person is the only one who can get that item, for free. So shouldn't we put a price on those things?
> ...


We have had similar discussions on the other $20 prop contest on Unpleasant street, and it seems that common sense and honesty are in order. Using fair market value may be the key here. For example, If your dumpster diving yields an aircompressor that only needed a new bleed-valve, and you fixed it, you now have a $100 item. If your friend sells you a brand new Bucky for $3.00, you now have a Bucky worth, well, the price of a new Bucky. Get it? Common items that sell for $1.00 for everybody are worth $1.00. Free stuff found in dumpsters should be easily evaulated as free..Scrap wood, Old clothes,rags, Lamps Etc. It's just common sense...However, this is not my Forum, Nor my rules..The Doc is in charge of that. I am just sharing some guidelines.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Using fair market value may be the key here. For example, If your dumpster diving yields an aircompressor that only needed a new bleed-valve, and you fixed it, you now have a $100 item. If your friend sells you a brand new Bucky for $3.00, you now have a Bucky worth, well, the price of a new Bucky. Get it? Common items that sell for $1.00 for everybody are worth $1.00. Free stuff found in dumpsters should be easily evaulated as free..Scrap wood, Old clothes,rags, Lamps Etc. It's just common sense.


AND



madmax said:


> Because the ideal behind this contest isn't to be the winner (ok, I want to win  ) but to make the best prop you can for 20 dollars or under. And share your prop with everyone else. So they can also make it for under 20 dollars.



These quotes capture the essence of this contest perfectly.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Everyone keeps talking about friends selling Buckys for $3 or someone giving them a new Bucky I just want to know where my friends like that are????LOL


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

*My entry*










Details here
http://www.grimvisions.com/challenge.htm

Krough
www.grimvisions.com


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I love it. It would be very hard for me not to vote for that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY nice, Krough..very nice.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Krough, my clowns laugh at you! But they laugh at everything. LOL I'm not laughing, your gona beat my pants off with that. Dude that is TOTALLY cool!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW! That is awesome looking Krough. Great job!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Since Krough looks like he has this one hands down, I am going to resort to cheating. Do the judges take Visa or Master card? LOL.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Krough, thats awesome...I'm not backing out but its not looking too pretty either hahahahaha 
This just goes to show how much talent is out there and how inexpensive Halloween can be. Sure we all can go out and buy $100 props that look great but then there would be no heart in it.


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

Come on DT, I know you can do better than what I posted.
Should I make a more complete how-to ? Im starting a second "bad-tree" and could take more pictures as I do it, and describe my process a bit more throughly.
Thanks for all the kind comments folks. 

Krough


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Krough, could you please tell me a cheap prop contest you are not in! Between your incredible static props, and Dr. Morbius and his animatronics on a dime, you got me shooting for third place. Is there a third place in this contest? How bout a fourth?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> Krough, could you please tell me a cheap prop contest you are not in! Between your incredible static props, and Dr. Morbius and his animatronics on a dime, you got me shooting for third place. Is there a third place in this contest? How bout a fourth?



He also has his prop entered into the Miss USA too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Ahhhh! Not Again!


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Krough, that is fantastic!



Deathtouch said:


> He also has his prop entered into the Miss USA too.


Of course, have you seen the Miss USA pageant lately? If Krough's tree has some talent I think it may have a shot at winning that too.

I gotta go beg $20 off the missus and get going with this thing.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

skidude_ said:


> Madmax,
> I want to know the eBay source of your air valves and air cylinders. I've bought plenty and even on eBay, but no where near those prices.



I don't have a source, I just wait till I see something I like and only one or two people are bidding on it. Also I never get in a bidding war. The best deal I ever got on eBay was a 46x2 inch rod less cylinder that cost over $400.00 new (this was new still in the box). I paid $1.00, plus 16.88 shipping (actual shipping cost).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Krough, could you please tell me a cheap prop contest you are not in! Between your incredible static props, and Dr. Morbius and his animatronics on a dime, you got me shooting for third place. Is there a third place in this contest? How bout a fourth?



I seriously doubt I'll win anything..But to me that isn't the point of entering these contests..It's about sharing IDEAS..And yours is a great one, HJ.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree absolutely Dr. Morbius, its better to share ideas and props and how-tos. My reward comes around Halloween when people are hopefully grooving on what I have made.

I started my prop for this contest (dropped the wall idea for now) by collecting some grape vines and wrapping them real tight around a tree. Putrid mentioned an idea about a Johnny Appleseed with ribs, that gave me an idea about combining a pumpkinrot, a johnny appleseed and a roots into one morphed tribute to John at pumpkinrot. Well see how it goes.

Maybe I should build it so it looks like it is eating some other props


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Heresjohnny, dude that sounds like it's gona rock. Can't wait to see pics of it when your done.

Looks like I'm gona have to get my act in gear. I'm hoping to take the pics with a friends camera, send them back to me by email and get them posted.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'm halfway through with my prop but ran into a problem I'm going to have to make it 1 deminsional (spelling???) instead of 3D. Only for this prop challenge because after I take pics and have the price list I'm going to make it 3D which will cost an additional $12 so it would put my prop $12 over the limit. I'll post pics of my entry and of the final finish and not to mention I'm actually going to be able to use this in my home haunt...pics to follow soon.

Is this still staying within the rules?????


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Krough...that looks awesome! Totally gonna make one of those this year. Bravo!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is my contribution: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/tavshoti/Halloween/IMG_0894.jpg

I have three of them...the one that is my favorite I can't find the picture of!!! VERY easy to make...I found a link here 2 years on it (Thanks whomever I got it from!!)

Items needed:
2 wire hangers (Free...most have them in their closets)
1 plastic skull (2.00)
Burlap or fabric (2.00)
Trash bag (Not sure since I buy them in bulk? .25?)
2 cans Great Stuff (8.00)
Spray paint (.99 at walmart) 1 can a yellow'ish/brown...one a burnt red)

I'll have a nice version of the directions posted soon! I have to remember how I put it together  They are super light...easy to hang on fishing wire...possibly an axworthy? Could probably use same sort of directions and turn them into ground breakers as well


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Awesome! You guys are giving us some excellent ideas...and inexpensive ones to boot!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess I have an update. It isn't even close at being done but I have been working on, what I call, The Devil's Rose. I don't have a updated picture, but I do have a picture. Right now, I am working on the mouth, nose, and the back part of the head. When done, it should stand about 4 foot tall. That is if I get it done with all the other projects I have.


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Krough, could you please tell me a cheap prop contest you are not in! Between your incredible static props, and Dr. Morbius and his animatronics on a dime, you got me shooting for third place. Is there a third place in this contest? How bout a fourth?


Based on your comment, Johnny, I went out looking for Morbius' animatronics stuff. Coolness. Thanks.

Also, thinking about your comment, I don't think the problem is not enough places. I think it's not enough contests. I'd love to see an animatronic contest with no spending limit, but with creepyness/dollar a definite judging criterion. Or maybe a contest for big (size, not price) props. Best transformation of a front porch/door with before and after pictures. Best Blucky makeover. Once you start thinking about it, there are dozens of things that are the home haunter's stock in trade that would make great "look at the cool thing I did" contests.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

There's a Scarecrow Competition over at SKULLANDBONE.com.
http://skullandbone.com/competition_01.htm


Sounds GREAT.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh man..Now I gotta make another prop! hehe...


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I know one of my props will be a half body laying on a table with their guts hanging out. The body will be wiggling around on the table. Then sit up and spit/puke blood

A 5 dollar wiper motor will make it wiggle (I got 8 older motors for 40 dollars...junk yard)

A 3 dollar 3 inch air cylinder will raise it up and a 4 dollar air valve (both ebay)

I will either use a wiper pump (2 dollars at a junk yard) or a 12v DC RV pump (4 dollars yard sale) for the spit or puking.

The body will be made out of scrap wood, a little chicken wire, a small amount of great stuff (guts) and some PVC about 3 dollars....if that.

For this contest I'm using a wig-head 3 dollars but for my finish prop I will be using a $6.50 head of a man.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I have to be the devils advocate. If it is a half body then how will it sit up. 



Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste.........


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Madmax, $6.50 for some guy's head? Did you pay him before or after you took it. LOL Hope to see pics of this one soon. Even a vid. Perhaps by then I'll have my computer back ( still some software probs ) so I can watch it.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I saw a real life prop just like this (I actually knew the guy) in a haunted house before. This guy got bit, a very small bite by a very small dog, on his hand. He came down with a rare disease from the bite and lost his arms and legs.

In this haunt house they had him laying on a table and had shredded meat packed on his arm nubs. And chicken blood all over him and the table. It was cold and you could see his breath. Other than seeing his breath in the cold air, he laid still. 

The chicken blood had an awful smell and the actor would wait till 10 or 15 people came in the room (this was the last room) before he told everyone to gather around the table. People would look, close, and still couldn't tell if he was real. Everyone agreed it was a prop but couldn't understand being able to see his breath in the cold air.

The actor started telling his storyand when he hit the trigger word, about 5 seconds into the story. Bill (the guy's name on the table) opened his eyes, jumped up on his nubs (legs) and started screaming at people and going all over the table (Bill has amazing strength in his lower body) and the chicken blood was flying from his long hair (this was actually water).

People started screaming, pushing and knocking each other down and running out of the room. It's a wonder no one got seriously, hurt. I set in on the room a few times and it wasn't uncommon to hear grown people (men and ladies) scream out they crapped their pants. One lady ran out and ran straight into a port-O-pot (tollit) about 25 feet from the door and knocked herself dead out.


----------



## Danilis (Feb 5, 2006)

*Cheap slug*

Well I figure spent about $ 10.00 & change on slugspit but he's not quite finished Iv'e got a little more painting to do & Istill needto give him acid "water " spitting ability !!. any ideas I could use He's made from chicken wire" free", monster mud " $8.00", wallmart spray, paint ,".96 cents " hot glue for the teeth " $1.00 " & 1 piece of suction tubing "free" I made a ailen egg the same way but i also used a can of grt stf there are some pic's of it at my site http://photos.yahoo.com/gruidlman67


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

I managed to get some done on the scarecrow. Base and ribs are almost done, then need to set up the arms and papermache the head. Some tie wire ($4), a plastic cauldron from last Halloween ($3?), an old 2x4, a handfull of screws and lots of grapevines!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

THAT is amazing.
Can't wait to see what you do with it!

love the ribcage


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not even gonna try, I'll just set back and watch the Masters duke it out and then copy their stuff! But don't worry I'll give credit where credit is due,
as if my other friends aren't already sick of me bragging on you guys.
but 
as far as cheap and big..... (to take up space when you have a big yard)

10 white queen size sheets (ebay) 9.00
10 wood stakes 48 inches ( hardware store)8.00
large pumpkin head walk way lights (walmart)9.98

LARGE GHOST RING (PRICELESS!) and easy and fast and effective!


over 20 but worth every bit------- check out pics on the blog


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

One more updated on my 20 dollar project, The Devil's Rose.


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

I could have sworn I saw that somewhere before DT :>


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Krough said:


> I could have sworn I saw that somewhere before DT :>


Why, when have you seen my sister? LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

EVERYONE'S seen your sister, DT! (hehe)


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> EVERYONE'S seen your sister, DT! (hehe)


You mean the one on back the milk carton?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, another update on the Devil's Rose that I have been building. I just added the head. It needs a little touch up, but not looking to bad. Then I will add the body and paint.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That would look cool animated(It already looks cool, but I see something, I gotta animate it!). If the rose petals/skin flaps sprang open and the eyes lit up...That would scare the crap outta me! Great sculpt dude.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

With my luck the kids would think it is playing Peak a boo.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey DT looking great. I stumbled into a few problems with mine. I'll have to post a pic of what I have so far....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

My progress so far:



Just need to finish the legs and feet then DONE!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Man Dr. he has a nasty look on him. And that damn thing moves too? Man that is going to be awesome.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Doc...your prop is awesome!! Can't believe that he moves as well!!! you all are SO talented!!!

Deathtouch - Love your prop head...somewhat reminds me of me of the JeepersCreepers dude! Would be VERY creepy in the right light...are you going to put lights in those nasty red eyes? *shiver* that will give the kiddies lots of nightmares!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Dr. Morbius, you'll need to post a video, I have got to see that thing in action!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll post it, of course, as soon as I fix my HTML tags.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Dr. M, 
Great eyes! They look right through you! What are you using and how do you get them positioned just right. 
Perfect head tilt, everything. Wow. Makes it seem really alive.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks lewlew..

I use roll-on deodrant balls, with irises printed out and cut and glued to them. The eyes position change from side to side,as they are animatronic. The head tilt is a result of the way I mounted it, slightly leaning forward for a more dramatic look, which also moves side to side using an oscllating fan.
I should note, that as far iris placement, I mounted them higher than center so it appears they are looking straight ahead despite the forward tilt of the head.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks lewlew..
> 
> I use roll-on deodrant balls, with irises printed out and cut and glued to them. The eyes position change from side to side,as they are animatronic. The head tilt is a result of the way I mounted it, slightly leaning forward for a more dramatic look, which also moves side to side using an oscllating fan.
> I should note, that as far iris placement, I mounted them higher than center so it appears they are looking straight ahead despite the forward tilt of the head.


...And he used one of my good Donny Osmond shirts. Thanks doc...[rolling eyes]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, it is a little bit rock and roll...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

...and a lot bit awesome!


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Alright guys, I haven't been around much lately, but I figured I'd join in on the fun. I also just quickly skimmed the rules, so forgive me if I break any of em!

I've got a few projects to submit. 


The first is some old looking wooden signs.
http://www34.brinkster.com/halloweenhaunt/signs.htm

-under $10 in wood
-you probably have a couple screws and some black paint around the house
-you may need to buy spray glue.
-does require some tools though.


The second is fake stone pillars
http://www34.brinkster.com/halloweenhaunt/pillars.htm

-small bucket of spackle - not sure of the cost, since we had some around the house, but it's gotta be under $20
-cardboard, free, anywhere
-masking tape, found in about every home
-paint, few bucks
-caulk or hot glue gun, probably have it around the house, if not, $5


Third is a moving head
http://www34.brinkster.com/halloweenhaunt/movinghead.htm

-oscillating fan, can easily be found at a yardsale for $5 or so, or sacrificed from around the house
-mask, $10
-some ripped up pants, once again, almost any yardsale for practically nothing


Finally, a bleeding tombstone
http://www34.brinkster.com/halloweenhaunt/bleedingtombstone.htm

-stryofoam, you could buy it if you really wanted to, but I'm sure you can find it for free
-paint, couple bucks
-2 square plastic buckets, few bucks each
-small fountain pump, $15 bucks
-food coloring outa the kitchen
-does require some tools though.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You have broken #1 rule BriDC1. Too many props. Only can submit 2. Now you must be punished. 30 lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Pennywise said:


> ...and a lot bit awesome!



Thanks Penny! You guys make me feel like I actually have a chance! I really am going into this with no expectations though..just the fun of doing it. I would really love it if someone used my ideas in thier props..that gives me the most thrill.


BriDC1..Your props ROCK,Man! I especially am impressed with the bleeding tombstone..I can't wait to steal..er.. borrow it..hehe


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Deathtouch said:


> You have broken #1 rule BriDC1. Too many props. Only can submit 2. Now you must be punished. 30 lashes with a wet noodle.



Cool DT..Great idea, eliminate the competetion and together we could rule the world! HAHAHA!.Oh wait..that sounded familiar somehow.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Cool DT..Great idea, eliminate the competetion and together we could rule the world! HAHAHA!.Oh wait..that sounded familiar somehow.


I thought it was a good idea. I was trying to act like an evil Tony Randall. Some what like in the movie 7 Faces of Dr. Lao. I just need a little practice.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a video of the prop I finished today..I'll put up an official entry as soon as I finalize the price list..


http://www.robbybuilder.com/Horrortheatre.html


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice work Doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Voodoo.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Verrrry nice Dr. M....I especially love the eyes.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Well Dr. M. you have about scared me off, but I decided to persist and continue work on the scarecrow. Here is the latest I managed to get done this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Well Dr. M. you have about scared me off, but I decided to persist and continue work on the scarecrow. Here is the latest I managed to get done this weekend.


DAMN! I'm scaring YOU off??! Try the otther way around! That prop is beyond bitchin! I do hope you choose to use an overcoat, torn and tattered, or are you going to do something with that shirt? Would look great either way..cooool!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

OK..This is my official entry:



See pages of build:
http://www.robbybuilder.com/contestpage.html

See video of prop in action:
http://www.robbybuilder.com/Horrortheatre.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> DAMN! I'm scaring YOU off??! Try the otther way around! That prop is beyond bitchin! I do hope you choose to use an overcoat, torn and tattered, or are you going to do something with that shirt? Would look great either way..cooool!


Thanks Dr. Morbius, that is very cool coming from you. For now I plan on 'seasoning' the shirt, unless I can find an overcoat.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Heresjohnny, totally cool looking scarecrow. If you can't find an overcoat have you thought of using big pieces of ripped up black material?

Dr. Morbius, the eyes definitely make that prop stand out. Totally cool looking.

Well if I loose the challenge I know I've lost to some really talented folks. If I loose. Boohahahahah! LOL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, I defintely need to loose the shirt and find a trench coat, it will complete the johnny appleseed portion. I was think abount getting a few more vines and making a 'neck' out of the vines. 

Putrid, I start the snot rag mache this week, using the ultimate recipe you have on your site.

Thanks for the feedback!

EDIT: found a trench coat at a thrift shop, which is no easy feat in Florida!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey heresjohnny, is this the same prop you're entering at Unpleasant Street?

Just wondering

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL I'm think I'm one of the few that is not entering the same prop. Twitching arms is my entry at Unpleasant Street. I have a personal mission to build something that will eat Dr. Morbius' prop in this contest!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> LOL I'm think I'm one of the few that is not entering the same prop. Twitching arms is my entry at Unpleasant Street. I have a personal mission to build something that will eat Dr. Morbius' prop in this contest!


Yea, that is the spirit heresjohnny. Get him get him{chanting}


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Ha Ha! Munch munch crunch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't make me come in there!

Do I need to seperate you two!!

LOL

Jeff


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Just remember heresjohnny, go for the power supply. The doctor's prop work without it. LOL. Just see him win then.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Must install double redundancy back up supply!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Madmax- Boy you can teach me a thing or two. I'm with Death Wraith, please post some how to's on these things. I love your Grave Zombie. Please share your info and teach us how to be cheap!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I second that..I LOVE your animated props, Madmax! Me you and Heresjohnny should get together and talk props. I am a huge fan of your work! Great job on all your props! (Sawing man my fav!)..Please if at all possible, you need a how-to.

Looking forward to seeing your latest creation!

"Bring'em to LIFE!"


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Paper mache' done on the head (I think). It turned out looking like a mummy pumpkin head, I haven't decided if I will keep this or try something different.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, It sucks!

Send it to me 

Jeff


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am gettting closer at being done. Thank God.


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

Again with the teasing DT

Krough


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

DT , Krough - Don't make me come in there!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

As I have said before, there is no teasing, just pleasing. LOL. I didn't want to show the 2nd face yet, so I hid pretty much most of it. Sorry. I had to make everything from scratch. Almost like making a pie. LOL.


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, Big Evil Ugly Pie


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm arming mine with jumper cables and a big ol battery that will make all animated props static! HA HA HA HA HA HA!

In the mean time, I managed to get the head painted.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking great,HJ!..Could make a big evil pumpkin pie out of it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Lookin' real good!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok everyone here is my finished prop. The Devil's Rose or Ole Rosie. What ever you want to call it.

And here is the link with all the information.
http://home.comcast.net/~deathtouchhorrors/rosie.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Got my scarecrow done. It likes to eat big green weeds, scary stumps, and anything with servos inside!

I'll get the materials list and other words posted in the next few days. Thanks, it was fun!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I love it! Now it needs a BIG ass candle inside the head!..

Very well done, my friend!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I love it! Now it needs a BIG ass candle inside the head!..
> 
> Very well done, my friend!


Thanks Dr. M.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Your scarecrow turned out really good heresjohnny.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Your's turned out good also DT. I am thinking of making something like that on an old oscilatting fan.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Your's turned out good also DT. I am thinking of making something like that on an old oscilatting fan.


YES! and put servos in it so the flaps open! And wire the arms to wave! And make the eyes move! And make it roll around on motorized wheels!...Oh..sorry, I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

My gates of hell ended up in a mess from hell oh well I may not be able to enter it into this contest I will have it built by Halloween...it also ended up costing me about $35 but I did get a lot of ideas from this thread and wanted to say "Thanks and Great job to everyone" to everyone who posted thier props


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

So...How many official entries are there now? Just wondering.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Late as usual...here's my entry, a corpsed bucky skull


























4th quality bucky skull (on sale at A.C.C.) 5.15
1 knee hi hose .25 
about 1 cup latex 1.00 (1 gallon $15.00) 
3 paper towels .15
about 3 inches of cotton from a roll .25
1 eyeball (on sale at A.C.C.) .75 
a few drops of black craft paint .10 
Minwax stain (less than 1/2 oz.) .30 
fake hair (from an old yard sale mask) .25
dab of hot glue .05 
spritz of clear urethane .25 
Total cost: $8.50


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

WOW blackwidow, that looks too real....awesome job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw Jeepers Creepers last night and had to work some more on the trench coat, so here is my final entry. Prices are approximate, most of the stuff was lying around except for the paint, and I priced some items at home depot. 

old 2x4 $0.00
plywood scrap $0.00
~20 2" screws $0.50
Pot $4.00
glue $2.00
corn starch $1.50
newspaper $0.00
orange paint $1.00 (WalMart)
brown paint $1.00 (WalMart)
bailing wire $2.00
trench coat $5.00
2" PVC scraps $0.00

Total $17.00

details at http://johnnyspage.com/scarecrow.htm


















It's been fun,good luck everyone!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

blackwidow said:


> Late as usual...here's my entry, a corpsed bucky skull


Awesome job blackwidow, I love the eyeball!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Great job heresjohnny, fabulous prop. What did you use to make the head?


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Great job blackwidow!!! That thing looks like you just dug it up! Are you going to do a "how to" on your technique? I've never seen any that real looking before (no offense to everyone else who also makes great zombies of course).


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I just have to offer my congratulations to all you guys who submitted entries...they're all outstanding....what a talented group!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok HJ..I was reviweing your prop costs and item list:

old 2x4 $0.00
plywood scrap $0.00
~20 2" screws $0.50
Pot $4.00


That last one explains alot! 

Great job on that coat! Makes it look real creepy!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

************************************
Contest is closed to new entries. 

I'll try my best to get the voting set up by tonight, and it will last for 10 days from the time it starts.
************************************


----------

